# تصنيع زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة



## sicosad (22 يونيو 2009)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ،،، من فضلكم أريد طريقة تصنيع زيت الشعر المضاد للقشرة ياريت تكتب اسماء الكيماويات المطلوبة ومن أين أشتريها (انا من مصر - القاهرة) وياريت يكون الشرح بالتفصيل مع توضيح الثغرات ونقاط الضعف فى التحضير لأنى ناوى إن شاء الله احترف فى هذا المجال. منتظر ردكم ضرورى جدا جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م احلام موسى (27 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعده اريد معلومات عن طريق تصنيع المنظف العام متعدد الاستعمالات


----------



## هاني السيد (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يفتح عليكم من العلم النافع ويجعله بركه وخير فيكم وفى ذرياتكم ان شاء الله اخوكم هانى الشيخ


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 يناير 2010)

اخى الفاضل ما تريده موجود هنا على المنتدى ابحث فى صفحات المنتى وستجد ما يسرك


----------



## عادل القطري (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*زيت الشعر






المشروع ده مربح جدا ومافيش اسهل منو

الزيت عباره عن زيوت طبيعيه احنا كلنا عارفين بتتباع فين فيه مننا بيجبها من العطارين 

كل المواد هانشتريها من منطقة الازهر (الغوريه)اللى يعرفها او عطار موثوق منو
لان ساعات كتير الزيوت بتكون مغشوووووشه







انا هابتدى اقول المكونات الرئيسيه للزيوت
طبعا
زيت الزيتون
زيت الزيتون (الافضل اننا نجيب زيت الزيتون بتاع الاكل او فى المركز القومى للبحوث فيه هناك زيت زيتون بكر اول عصره على البارد الكيلو بــ 40 جنيه 

زيت السمسم 
الارخص والاضمن علشان الغش نشترى كميه السمسم اللى عاوزينها ونروح على معصره السمسم لو فى الغوريه هاتلاقو هناك وخدو بالكم بردو علشان ممكن يبدل الزيت بزيت تانى 

زيت لوز
الافضل نشترى صفيحه كيلو زيت لوز اسبانى متبرررشمه بحوالى 35جنيه

لانولين
من محل الكيماويات

الماده الحافظه
bht او bha نضع ملعقه صغيره دى من محل الكيماويات
او زيت الزعتر
يستخدم كماده حافظه لكن بعدد نقط اقل لان رائحته نفاذه


هناخد تركيبه بسيطه نجرب الاول
100 جرام زيت زيتون
50 جرام زيت خروع
 4 جرام زيت لوز
 8 جرام لانولين
2 جرام عطر

الطريقه 
ودى الطريقه اللى هاتكون متبعه مع اى تركيبه للزيوت
نجيب حله لا الومينيوم او معدن يفضل استالس
على نار هادئه
نحط زيت الزيتون مع التقليب بملعقه خشب او ازاز وبعدين نضيف زيت الخروع مع التقليب المستمر
وبعدين باقى الزيوت والعطر


ممكن نعمل خلطه من الزيوت كلها 
زيت زيتون
زيت صبار
زيت جرجير
زيت جوز هند
الزيت الاحمر
زيت خروع
زيت خس
الزيت الهندى
كل الزيوت دى بنسب متساويه وبنفس طريقه التحضير اللى فوق

فى حاله عمل مشروع
ممكن نحط زيت برافين بنسبه 25% زيت البرافين 
كل الحاجات دى نقدر نجيبها من الازهر وشارع الجيش فى العتبه

طبعا الازايز 
لو هانعمل المشروع لازم نحط الزيت فى ازايز مميزه لينا فيه فى العتبه شارع اسمه الجامع الاحمر
هناك مكان مخصوص لبيع الزيوت العطريه وازايز الروائح وكمان الازايز البلاستيك*

طبعاً أنا ناقل هذا الموضوع

ياإخواني أنا فاتح محل منظفات وعطور ومستحضرات وعايز أمشي في مشروع زيت الشعر كتصنيع اللي عنه فكرة يقولي


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

يسلموووووووووووو يا باشا


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (24 مارس 2011)

روعة


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو اخ عادل
مشكور


----------



## hani_wafa2000 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

تكرم علي المعلومات


----------



## eng marwa misr (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك على المعلومات الحلوه ديه


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على اشارتك الطيبة لموضوع زيت الشعر ومعلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (20 يونيو 2015)

:75::20:


----------

